# Graduate with 4.0GPA and 100% attendance - Looking for Externship



## IMT (Nov 16, 2010)

I am an energetic, detail‐oriented person who has strong administrative and computer skills.  I thrive in a busy atmosphere that involves many different tasks, the satisfaction of meeting deadlines, and the chance to excel.

My background with IBM and AT&T, has given me the opportunity to develop some excellent project management and communication skills, with a strong emphasis on customer satisfaction.  As a Business Proprietor, I had to be diligent and creative in all aspects of business, and as a Mortgage Broker, I have worked with a diverse group of people with different needs.  I am adept at problem solving and creating possibilities when there seems to be no possibility, plus the ability to follow through from concept, to execution, to closure of any project.

Presently I am enrolled at Fortis College where I have 100% attendance and a GPA of 4.0. The last requirement for the Diploma in Medical Billing & Coding is a *non-paying Externship of 120 hours.*  I would like therefore to offer my services and be able to complete my final course in your place of business.

I finish school on December 16th and I am already confirmed to take the CPC Exam on December 18th, which means I can start my externship any time after the 19th of December. 

I would love the opportunity to do my externship with your company and I appreciate you taking the time to read this.

*Note:  Resume and References will be provided upon request.*


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Nov 18, 2010)

Although I do not have a position to offer you, I want to say very nice post.  Very professional!  Good luck to you!!


----------



## IMT (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you...


----------



## IMT (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you... 

I appreciate the comment especially from someone with your credentials.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 19, 2010)

*Where are you located*

Unfortunately, I do not have a position to offer you, but you might want to include the city/town/state where you are located.

I echo Machelle ... very professional and concise introduction. I'm sure you will do well.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 19, 2010)

What city are you located in?


----------



## IMT (Nov 20, 2010)

I am in St. Petersburg, Florida


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 22, 2010)

...so I'm guessing winter in NH isn't on your short list.......

It's not on my list, either, but here I am!~


----------



## IMT (Nov 22, 2010)

If I was single it would be something to consider... but at this time it would be hard...


----------

